# Trade $$ n 89 240sx for maxima



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm just shooting for breeze here to see if theres any offers. IN THE NYC AREA
Looking for a 91 and up maxima in good running condition nice body shape.
Please no slipping trannys or valve taps. I am willing to cough up some cash to even a trade out.

89 AUTOMATIC 240sx 170K in real nice shape 2 much to list, new tranny, alter, full brakes, tires, Dark tint, system, mp3, rear lower tie bar, exhaust, just tuned, K&N box filter, nice paint charcoal, A/C n heat kik azz coolldddd, sunroof, P/windows, P/mirrors, P/Locks, Cruise control. Custom wing low cut black aluminum R-1,, yadda yaddaa it goes on and on... Car runs perfect no leaks trannys warrenty is for another 2 1/2years nationwide. 

I'm on staten island

email [email protected]


----------

